# Auto-dark welding helmet



## pixie

Mine won't stay dark !!!!! 

I thought there was something wrong with me or how I was welding. Finally decided the lens had a problem. Took it back where I bought it and they struck a flint in front of it a few times and it darkened and they told me I was nuts. I went home and tried again. After the spots in front of my eyes cleared a little, I took it to a local welder and said WTF ??? He says it's f'd up and called the place. Maybe tomorrow they will believe the 'dumb blonde' .

So...have any of you had problems with them ???


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

What model is it?  HF, Miller??

I would think a flint would have a lot less power than an arc.  Your sensitivity may be working but if it isn't going dark enough to protect you then you need to toss it.

Your eyes are irreplaceable (sp?).


----------



## pixie

The helmet is a HAWK.

If they don't give me a new lens then they will get no further business from me....not that they seem to care much. I'll buy a new lens or helmet somewhere else. I am very PO'd that they would just dismiss my complaint and send me off to risk my eyesight !!!!!!!!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I've got 2 of them, don't know the brands. I've only had one go a little bad on me. It develops dark spots in it after a few minutes of use. The spots grow larger and darker the longer it's turned on. If I turn it off and then back on, the spots disappear.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I had a Harbor Freight one first and it was OK but I scratched the lens.  I thought that it was too easy to scratch the lens and I'd probably end up doing it again so I bought a Miller Big Window Elite and am glad I did.  I definitly noticed the difference between the two.


----------



## Melensdad

I've got one but don't know the brand!  I bought it from a reputable welding supply company but honestly I just asked for a recommendation and the guy said "THIS ONE" works very well.  So I bought it.  It auto darkens to level 10 and is not adjustable.  I wish I got one that would go darker!


----------



## Glink

So let me ask a question? You guys trust these things? I have often thought I would like to get one but am a bit hesitant. 
Any comment from folks with experience would be appreciated.

Thanks
greg


----------



## Melensdad

Greg, I did not trust mine when I first got it, but man do I love it now!  I learned welding with a torch in college 20 years ago and they didn't have auto darkening stuff.  After school I didn't weld for several years, but when I did it was simple repair welds at work, we didn't have auto-darkening helmets at work either.  I have one at home at it really makes life much easier and they really do work and are GREAT.  I can't imagine going back. I'm only a hobby welder but I'd hate to give up my auto-darkening helmet.

My personal preference of wanting a darker unit than '10' is simply because I also like very dark sunglasses when I wear them.  I have "transition" lenses in my regular glasses but they don't get dark enough to prevent me from squinting so I also have prescription sunglasses.  I guess it is just personal preference?


----------



## Dargo

I first bought a Harbor Fright $49 AD helmet.  Using it to arc weld was okay, but I was blinded every time I used it with my MIG.  It seems that with arc welding you "strike" an arc, causing small sparks before the main arc.  This allows the cheapo hood to darken.  When using it with my MIG, I _always_ caught the initial flash before it darkened.  I don't care what kind of BS was on the box it came in saying how fast it darkens, it does not darken fast enough for me using a MIG which immediately arcs.

Since I liked the idea of an AD helmet and didn't want to go back to a regular helmet, I bought a Miller big screen helmet.  There is a *huge* difference in quality.  It not only has far superior electronics for it's darkening, but it's darkness number settings are more precise and it has a sensitivity dial as well.  I really like my Miller AD hood.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I think I experienced exactly what Dargo did with my HF helmet.  I noticed the sensitivity and response time differences with my Miller helmet immediately.  It will darken much quicker when I look into the sun or catch some glare on a shiny surface.  The HF helmet is way less responsive.


----------



## Glink

Thanks. A Miller it will be then.


----------



## Mith

Greg, on mine, not sure about the cheaper ones, it has a filter, so even if it does darken you wont get arc eye, it will just be very bright. The UV and harmful ligt is filtered out.

Mine adjusts from shade 4 to shade 13, shade 13 is barely see through arc welding. Like Dargos Miller you can set the sensitivity and response time too.
Its also got solar panels, so there is no chance of the battery running out and it going light. It also can be set to stay clear so you can wear it for grinding.
Optrel satellite, at half way down the page


----------



## pixie

Mine is solar, also. They gave me a new lens this morning but I haven't tried it yet.

Next time I have a little extra $$, I think I'll buy a good, adjustable one. This one was onsale at $100 when I bought the welder.


----------



## Melensdad

Pixie, sounds like you and I have about the same type of helmet.  I think mine was also about a $100, and is solar powered.  Its not bad, in fact if you are used to using dark glass, it is awesome.  I'm sure the $300 helmets are much better, but I'm very happy with the dramatic improvement I got when I upgraded to auto-darkening glass.


----------



## Glink

I actually did bit of research yesterday and was leaning towards one of these.
I need the camo as I often weld with my HK91 slung on my back. 

anybody have any experience with one of these?
thanks
greg


----------

